# Is it ok to feed cooked hamburger in my dogs food



## ShepherdLuver25 (Jul 27, 2011)

My 8 month old shepherd is a finky eater. I have started to put about 3 table spoons of hamburger in her dog food morning and night and she gets two cups of dog food each time. Is this ok? I cook it not raw.


----------



## ShepherdLuver25 (Jul 27, 2011)

Also she got into a batch of fresh made hamburger yesterday and it had the grease in it I didnt get to drain it yet. It that going to kill her. I know grease is bad and i drain it from the hamburger but she happened to get into the batch before i got to drain it. It was about 2lbs of hamburger.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Raw or cooked.... you're good to go. 

Try to feed the leaner ground beef though.... something like a 93/7 cut.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

She'll be A'ok. Any meats raw or cooked are fine for dogs. Just no cooked bones! She prob smelled the hamburg and was all excited and couldn't help herself. My guys get it raw.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

just give raw, don't bother cooking it. Just make sure it is of decent quality.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Leaner is better. If you can't afford the higher-quality stuff just give the higher-fat stuff as an occasional addition to her meals.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought you weren't supposed to feed raw meat with kibble as they dont digest it properly and can get sick?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSD84 said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to feed raw meat with kibble as they dont digest it properly and can get sick?


They digest at different rates, but are still digested properly.

And no, they won't get sick from raw meat. Their digestive system was designed by nature to properly digest raw meat.


----------

